# InstFunc.exe, UniVGA3 display driver



## Imperial

Hello, well when i try to install a newer version of UniVGA3 display driver, i get this error saying this.

SiSBase.dll
Can't find InstFunc.exe result file.

What should i do? Thanks


----------



## Houndog777

Hi, try uninstalling your previous driver from Add/Remove Programs.
Restart your pc but keep pressing F8 until you have alternative startup options, like Safe Mode etc. Choose to start in VGA Mode.
Install the drivers and restart.

The video driver package you downloaded may have been corrupted, so if the above doesn't work, try downloading again.

Did you download your Drivers from here?
http://www.sis.com/download/agreement.php?id=155942&url=download_step1.php?id=155942

If you need to post again, please give us the spec of your pc, especially the motherboard make and model, cpu, video, memory and power supply.
Good Luck!
Houndog


----------



## fer123

Thank you for the contribution me servio very much


----------



## cenzura

I had the same problem with my video card!... it is not a driver problem .. it's from windows... I was using windows xp media center edition and when i tried to instal it ... the same problem occured ! ... I suggest you reinstaling another version of windows xp... the profesional one is the best ! or you can try to use a windows dll fixer! sorry for my english


----------



## MrPedigree

I think i can help for anyone who also encounters this problem.
The operating system may be part of the problem but no big deal.
You most likely have downloaded the VGA drivers and ended up with an executable winrar type file. if you're seeing this error message when you try to just run this file;

SiSBase.dll
Can't find InstFunc.exe result file.

Try this;

Right click the rar file, extract here.

Go to Device manager, right click the appropriate display adapter [Edit: If the device is not installed of course it will be under other] and click update driver.
Don't search updates, simply direct it to one of the 3 folders INSIDE the previously extracted Folder.
Either Win98_ME, WinXP64 or WinXP_2K

In my case having windows XP home edition, Service pack 2, the correct folder was WinXP_2k, this folder actually has InstFunc.exe inside it.

Hope this does help someone.


----------

